
Developer creates tiny, working version of original Macintosh - shawndumas
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/8/28/4667622/developer-creates-working-version-of-shrunken-macintosh
======
orionblastar
A good use of the Raspberry PI. I suppose he can use emulators and make mini
versions of the Amiga, Atari ST, Commodore 64, Apple //e, IBM PC, and of
course handheld gaming systems that run classic video game console ROMS on an
emulator.

